# travelling without BRP card



## jojo84 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,
I am currently on Tier 1 and am switching to FLR(M) - unmarried partner. I got an appointment last night for the premium service on December 19th but i am travelling on the 22nd for xmas.
I assume I won't have my Biometric Residence Permit with yet, as UKBA says it takes up to 7 working days.
Can I travel without it? My current visa (Tier1) will still be valid, as it expires only mid Jan..
Please any info would be appreciated!!
thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jojo84 said:


> Hi,
> I am currently on Tier 1 and am switching to FLR(M) - unmarried partner. I got an appointment last night for the premium service on December 19th but i am travelling on the 22nd for xmas.
> I assume I won't have my Biometric Residence Permit with yet, as UKBA says it takes up to 7 working days.
> Can I travel without it? My current visa (Tier1) will still be valid, as it expires only mid Jan..


While it isn't advised, you should be able to re-enter UK without your BRP. You will be handed form IS81, meaning you will be subject to further examination, and you will be asked to give your fingerprints. Checking against the IFB (Immigration Fingerprinting Bureau) database and verification of your immigration status, you should be allowed in, and your passport is date-stamped. Circumstances of your entry will be recorded on the landing card and kept.

As this will take some time to accomplish, you are likely to be taken to an interview room and kept there until you are cleared to enter UK.

If you are a visa national (not if you are a Brazilian), and if your Tier 1 has expired, without your BRP airlines will be reluctant to carry you as they will be subject to a stiff fine under the carriers liability.


----------



## cheezenyc212 (Jun 3, 2014)

*SET (M) Help need to travel!*

Hello,

I have a similar issue. My appointment is at the public inquiry office this friday 6 of June in croydon, I made travel arrangements for June 11th a long time ago as I am pregnant and want to see my family before I have the baby and become to big to travel. The reason why my appointment was delayed was because I got into an accident, was hit by a motorcycle and fractured my arm. Between being hospitalized and rescheduling all my appointments it severely delayed my process. I have used the settlement checking service in Wandsworth and I am confident in my application (I pray)! If my visa is approved on friday and I don't have my BRP card when I travel, what will happen when I come back?

I am currently submitting my SET (M) application, I have spouse Visa that expires July 9th, I plan on returning to the UK June 23rd.

My brother in law said he would post the Visa to me in the states if it comes while I am there...but worst case scenario, what happens if it doesn't come? Will I have trouble at the border? I hold a US passport.

Any help/advice would be really appreciated!

D


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you travel without your BRP and return to UK, the same scenario as I have described in 2012 is likely to happen. So it's not a lost cause. Clearly it's miles better to arrive with your permit, and getting it couriered (don't post it) to you in US will do the trick and avoid all the delay on your return.


----------



## cheezenyc212 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Joppa,

Thanks so much for your reply. I will definitely have it couriered. I hope they will have pity on this preggers and be easy on me if I can't get it in time. ☺

Best

D


----------

